# South West Exotics Expo - Announcement::



## SWest Exotics (May 24, 2010)

*The following Joint statement *

*has been *

* prepared and agreed by*













*& *

*The organisers of the *













*Many Breeders/Hobbyists from Cornwall, Devon, Dorset, Wiltshire, Avon, Gloucestershire and South Gloucestershire currently have to travel upto hundreds of miles to meet with like minded individuals and share an opportunity of selling surplus stock in order to improve bloodlines. With this in mind the organisers are clear that there is a strong demand for a show to be held in the South West of England. *

*The organisers of the South West Exotics Show which was to be held at the Bradley Stoke Leisure Centre on Sunday 19th September 2010 have made the decision to postpone this show until 2011. We, the organisers have listened to all the constructive criticism and concerns of the Federation of British Herpetologists (FBH) regarding the non affiliation/membership of a society or club in the organisation of this event. We would like to state that whilst this show may have not conformed to FBH and British Herpetologists Society (BHS) rules and regulations, under the 1951 Pet Animals Act, the show is legal and authorised by the local enforcement authority.*

*In order to address the concerns, we (the organisers) have taken a bold step and decided to join the Central Reptile & Exotic Animal Keepers Society (C.R.E.A.K.S). *

*To this end a meeting was held on Monday 26th July 2010, at which it was unanimously decided by the organisers of the South West Exotics Show to join C.R.E.A.K.S with immediate effect. This was agreed by a quorum of the C.R.E.A.K.S committee.*

*The C.R.E.A.K.S – South West Branch is now inviting new members to join. *

*As members of C.R.E.A.K.S (– South West Branch), the organisers will adhere to all rules and regulations of the Society. The aims and objectives of C.R.E.A.K.S are shared by all:*



*Act as a localised accessible knowledge base on all herpetological matters.*
*Cultivate interest in the hobby with the wider public view.*
*Establish and fortify bloodlines and rare genetic strains through ethical breeding programmes.*
*Actively promote purchase of captive bred animals where possible.*
*Although not currently a re-homing centre the society will aid rescue and re-home request where possible.*
*Provide a fun and relaxed environment to share and enjoy the hobby.*
 
*The C.R.E.A.K.S - South West Breeders Meeting will now take place in the new year, and will be the 1st of the C.R.E.A.K.S meetings to take place in 2011.*

*The C.R.E.A.K.S - South West Branch will be offering the option of full refunds to those who have already booked or the option to transfer the booking to the 2011 show. We will also be offering a complimentary 12 month membership to C.R.E.A.K.S to those that have already booked as way of saying sorry on this occasion.*

*Both C.R.E.A.K.S and the C.R.E.A.K.S - South West Branch fully support this decision and feel that it is the best decision for the future of the hobbyists and are committed to involving the wider public in all events.*

*We thank you all for your support and comments and look forward to an exciting future within the C.R.E.A.K.S family.*



*Dated: 28th July 2010 at 5:35PM*​


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Brilliant, *

*Exactly what was needed all along :2thumb:, this has made my day:no1:, ( yea I know sad old sod!).*


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

good news :2thumb:


tonkaz0 said:


> *Exactly what was needed all along :2thumb:, this has made my day:no1:, ( yea I know sad old sod!).*


I'm not saying a word :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

A very sensible option that can only help uk shows.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> good news :2thumb:
> 
> I'm not saying a word :whistling2::lol2:


 

Makes a change :Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

S'all good.


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

I am so pleased and relieved to read this. It is fantastic news, and I have every confidence in you people putting on a show that will keep people talking for months. 

I so hope when the time comes that I will be able to do the travelling as I know it will be worth it over and over.

Take care all, and wishing you happy months of planning together. 

Mo. :2thumb: :no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Look forward to hearing when the new show date is. At least it gives me plenty of time to save some pennies :smile:. Glad everything has worked out so well, well done to all concerned!!: victory:

Do you need to be a member of c.r.e.a.k.s. to attend?


----------

